# A cockatiel's "bedtime"?



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi! 
What is the average time a cockatiel likes to go to bed? I was just wondering because I wouldn't want to get my 'tiel when it is the time he likes to go to bed. Is 10:30PM to late? Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

as long as they get a minimum of 8 hours sleep, its fine. i give mine 12-14 hours because i dont want breeding issues.

mine are in bed by 9 and uncovered between 9-11 in the morning.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It really depends upon whether or not you want a hormonal 'tiel. Cockatiels breeding seasons are early spring and early fall, they breed when the rainy seasons start so they will have plenty of greens and seeds to feed their babies. With longer days your cockatiel might consider it time to breed. Some people on the forum have to give their birds 12 hours of covered time to keep their hormones down. My birds outside start settling down about 7-8 pm and wake up around 6 am when the light start getting bright. 10:30 may be a bit too late.


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, thanks... Well my 'tiel got about 15 hours of cage time. If he got this much would 10:30 be alright? Or just too late because it is late and he might think that is breeding season?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine go to bed 11-12 and i uncover them at 11am or a bit later as i come in from work


----------



## 2bluebudgies (Jul 11, 2011)

My little guy gets covered between 7-7:30 and is uncovered around 9, although I know he's awake around 8. He gets really cranky at night anywhere between 7 and 7:30, so that's when he gets put to bed.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 19, 2011)

I plan on covering thecage for the night at 7 and uncovering it in the morning at 10


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

I put mine to bed around 11pm, but no later than 12 and I wake her up at 11am - noon.


----------



## ancamo (Jun 27, 2011)

I cover Picotte around 9pm and I uncover her around 6am when the kids get up, they wake her up with their noise and she starts sreeming so we uncover her. 

I guess I'll have to cover her earlier though to give more sleep

Pascal


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

It was quite surprising to see how late everyone has their birds up!

Mine go to bed at 6.30 PM and wake up at 6.30 AM (this increases if they are being especially hormonal)
Down with the sun set and up with the sun rise (ish)


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I think that it´s better get them to the bed 8pm to 10am. I read on a book that they have to sleep more than 9 hours.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine go to bed 10:30-10. They have to sleep 11 hours. They have to sleep very much, if them don´t sleep very much, they´ll be bad-tempered. When Reynie sleep this time, he wake up singing an talking, I love him. (I love Perlita too)


----------



## SkittlesMom (May 29, 2011)

Skittles gets quiet and goes to her "skeeping Perch" in the back corner of her cage at roughly 8:30pm. You know it is bed time as if you try to go near her she hisses and tries to bite you. She is uncovered around 8am in the morning.


----------



## ancamo (Jun 27, 2011)

It's just that I have more time with her after the kids are asleep. But it doesn't seem like a good schedule since she is in the living room and wants to be uncovered as soon as she ears us. She running back and forth in her cage


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are supposed to get 12 hours sleep which mine got 14 last night since i slept in from work *Not looking forward going into work on tuesday when the witch is in*


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

This is a hard one to answer!
My free flight Tiels are settled in for the night at dusk and are up for food just after light.
Back along time ago I had Tweety out with me and we gut stuck somewhere and we did not get home til well after dark. Boy did she tell me off, nibbling at my ear on the way home.
I guess if you keep them up at night and do not uncover them till late in the day it works.
12hours sleep in winter time is about right, summer they would get a lot more.
We are about 4weeks past mid winter and my couples are getting ready to breed.
I think it is light by 7am and dark around 6pm. i will have to check this though.

Iperry82 Take a broom stick in for her. I take it that is your boss?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike usually goes to bed at 9:30pm and gets uncovered at 10:00am sometimes he goes to bed later if I worked a long day. Don't forget to turn on a night light for your tiels when you put them to bed  They help with the night frights


----------



## ancamo (Jun 27, 2011)

But do your birds stay asleep even when you are up in the same room ??


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirby gets covered over at 8pm and uncovered anywhere between 8 am and 11am. 

She is in our living room and we are quite often up until 2-3am. She seems to sleep fine. She sleeps from about 9pm whether we cover her or not.


----------



## ancamo (Jun 27, 2011)

Are we talking 10 to 12 hours of "sleep" or 10-12 hours of darkness ? 
Picotte can be covered but take an hour to fall a sleep.....


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

It's the light - whether it's from the sun or a bulb - that counts. mine get covered at 10pm and uncovered at 11am. But that's because of our summer schedule. When I'm getting up with the kids during school season, they will get covered earleir and uncovered earlier.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

what happens if the cockatiel gets inadequate sleep? my bird usually sleeps at around 8pm but gets up on his own by around 7am. but sometimes he sleeps at around 9 or 10 cos my husband comes home at that time n likes to play with him a bit before we sleep.


----------

